# For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2 (now with pics)



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Please see my classified. Sale due to finally finding a Aster Stirling. http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...fault.aspx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGeMMZPBCZU


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-0*

Nice! Who makes the Atlantic? 
(and you might want to correct your subject line!  
an Atlantic is a 4-4-2, not a 4-4-0, you have it correct in the video, but not in the subject line of this thread.. 
you can change it just by editing your first post..) 

Scot


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2*

Thanks Scot. Counting can be rough It was built by Larry Herget from an Aristo-Craft Mikado with the boiler and body cut down and Pacific style drivers used. It has an axle pump, steam heat to the tender and an extra large fuel tank made by Larry. It has two Wee Bee Locomotive pop off valves and the front lights are on a separate battery along with the cab. Great runner (as are all of Larry's loco's) as the video shows.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2*

Hey...You got any photos of her? it is tough to see in the video as she is running by...probably help you sell her!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2*


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2*


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2*


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

*RE: For sale, Live Steam Atlantic 4-4-2*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a nice loco as I have seen it run. I thought about buying but I'd have R/C it all over again. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

CoCo

You going to DH? LaterRJD


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

No, unfortunately I can not make it:-( 

Dave


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

New lower price. $925 plus actual shipping cost.


----------

